# boiler replacment job



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now in middle of boiler replacement job... the whole crate of new boiler package with mushroom breeching, pump, fittings,etc weighs less than one old boiler section!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Now in middle of boiler replacement job... the whole crate of new boiler package with mushroom breeching, pump, fittings,etc weighs less than one old boiler section!


Fun, can I help?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Fun, can I help?


Help??? Where were you yesterday???? My helper didn't show up, so I took down a triple baffle glav tank with sidearm heater , connected to boiler that was a coal fired with 'fireman' stoker, converted to oil burner and then radiant gas burner.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry RJ, I was putting out a few fires. Then stuck in a basement running gas all day. But I can fly out tomorrow!!!


----------

